# two bald spots on her sides?



## skypestress (Mar 30, 2015)

hi, I am new and have new vizsla mix girl who is 9 months now. she has developed two bald spots on her sides, that first I though were from the harness, but now there is one starting to develop close to her tale base and we are thinking it's something else. Has anyone had any similar experience, what is it? It's not a mite mange. thank you!

sorry, how do I turn the pictures to be the right orientation?


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Nico went through phases of me thinking he had mange and SA but his hair has always regrown... Not to freak you out but it may be worth checking into sebaceous adenitis (although if the spots are on her sides then that's probably not it.)
http://www.vizslahealth.net/sebacious-adenitis/


----------



## skypestress (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you! Yes, I hope it's not SA. Going to vet today, will see what she says. Could it be an allergy to harness material?


----------



## skypestress (Mar 30, 2015)

The vet said that it is an allergy to most likely grass, pollen, etc or possibly food. So it's not SA, good, but now we have to see what will work. Going for different food, weekly baths, fish oil. Will see what else....


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

If you suspect grass or pollen, you might want to wipe her down with a wet rag after being outside. Our guy gets a rash if he lays in grass, but if we wipe him down after he's fine.


----------



## skypestress (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you, that's a good idea!


----------



## skypestress (Mar 30, 2015)

So the vet finally did a biopsy on the spots to determine what's going on there and found that it's mites mange. That scrape didn't find them as they are deeper in the hair folicles. Now treating with ivermectin. 

Anyone has any experience?

Thank you.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

No experience, really, but I have heard that Ivermectin is the treatment of choice for this, and it is effective.


----------

